# La sal Bear



## Bdaddy (Jan 26, 2017)

Can anybody tell me what the La Sal Bear hunt is like? I put in for spot and stock. I have been to the la sal mountains a few times but not looking for bear. The reason I ask is because my work schedule has changed and I may only get to hunt a few days. Maybe a long weekend or something. Is it possible to do in that short amount of time?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Can you do that hunt in a weekend? Sure, anything is possible especially if you aren't too picky. There are a lot of bears on that unit, especially the northeast corner. In the times you've been on the unit have you seen bears? Which parts of the unit have you visited, and at what time of year?


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I did that same hunt last year and it was totally awesome. There is some very beautiful country down there. I had very good success as well. I got into bears on my second day and saw a total of 8 bears during my trip (one week), half were sows with cubs. As said before if you are not picky you should be able to get a bear. If you would like more details I would be happy to share. I am of the opinion with hunts that people only get to do once a decade or so, those who can help should.


----------



## Bdaddy (Jan 26, 2017)

I've been putting in for that unit for 11 years. I guess I imagined spending more than a few days on the unit and being a little bit picky. 
I appreciate any info you would be willing to give Slap. I think that the main thing I would need is access points. If and when I draw I will look you up.
Is it better to head down toward the end of the hunt? Does anybody know if the snow is as bad as it is up north?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

It's a fun hunt, but if you don't have the time, and are not real familiar with the unit, it'll be a very difficult hunt. I did this hunt in 2015 and harvested a beautiful color phase bear. It took 5 days of straight hunting to get onto it. This was the only bear I even saw and I know this unit very well, where the bears are, etc. 

You could still get into them but it's a difficult hunt. If you look at the 2015 harvest results, I believe there were 50 total tags, with 5 bears harvested during the spot and stalk. I don't know what last years looked like yet. Sounds like Slap had some decent success. But I would imagine the success rate was probably around 15% again. That's about the average for down there on this particular hunt.

Good luck, it's a fun hunt nonetheless. You can actually buy a spike elk permit and hunt elk at the same time.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Lots of bears, just find the food source. Sometimes you see lots and sometime none. Depends on when you are there. If they are eating pine nuts, acorns, gut piles, other etc. They won't be in the same feeding area all year long.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

You should draw for sure, I only had 5 points and drew. +1 on the food source, if you could get down there a week or two before the hunt to take a look around and see what food is available this will help tremendously. Last year happen to be a bumper crop of acorns and the bears were taking advantage. My bear was taken near Oowah lake, when the hunt comes up I will give you specifics is you would like. Just find food and get a good vantage point. P.S. try not to get bear fever like me, or the tracking job will almost kill you!:shock:


----------



## Bdaddy (Jan 26, 2017)

My original post is misleading. I put in for the spring hunt with the intentions of doing spot and stock. 
I did Draw. 
What do you guys think about weapon choice? I have a 45/70 that needs to be used. Is that too much gun?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Bdaddy said:


> My original post is misleading. I put in for the spring hunt with the intentions of doing spot and stock.
> I did Draw.
> What do you guys think about weapon choice? I have a 45/70 that needs to be used. Is that too much gun?


Congrats on drawing the tag! I think there is an old country song that goes, 
"Too much _gun?_ There's no such thing.
It's like a girl too pretty with too much class
Being too lucky, a car too fast
No matter what they say, I've done
But I ain't never had too much _gun_."

The 45/70 will work fine.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Where's Karl*



Bdaddy said:


> My original post is misleading. I put in for the spring hunt with the intentions of doing spot and stock.
> I did Draw.
> What do you guys think about weapon choice? I have a 45/70 that needs to be used. Is that too much gun?


Testing, testing; how 'bout ya Karl.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Congrats on drawing the tag! I think there is an old country song that goes,
> "Too much _gun?_ There's no such thing.
> It's like a girl too pretty with too much class
> Being too lucky, a car too fast
> ...


Too much gun:










-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Too much gun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No scope, cool.

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Best of luck to you. Hope you get one! 
If you haven't picked a load for .45-70, I used the hornady 325 gr ftx on a hog and a few whitetails. Great load that might give you a little extra range if you end up getting an opportunity at a 200 yds you can't pass up


----------



## Bdaddy (Jan 26, 2017)

Would you use that load on close range? I was thinking that bullet would just explode on impact. Kind of like an SST. Just curious to know if would penetrate deep enough.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Bdaddy said:


> Would you use that load on close range? I was thinking that bullet would just explode on impact. Kind of like an SST. Just curious to know if would penetrate deep enough.


I'm not real familiar with the 325 gr ftx bullet 35whelen recommended, but I do have a .45/70 that I hunt with on occasion and the bullet does sound like a good choice for what you'd be using it for. The thing about the .45/70 is that it shoots big heavy bullets at a relatively slow speeds. Anything over 2,000 fps would be a hot load for that bullet (depending on your rifle) and I'm guessing that isn't fast enough to have it disintegrate on impact.


----------

